# عبورات الانابيب النفطية من تحت الانهار



## شهاب احمد السعدي (28 أبريل 2010)

ارجو تزويدي بعناوين الشركات العالمية المتخصصة باعمال عبورات الانابيب النفطية تحت قاع الانهار وهل هناك حسابات كلفة لمشروع عبور انبوب معين . هل توجد معادلات حسابية تربط بين كلفة عبور الانبوب مع قطر و طول الانبوب. 
ارجو من ذوي الاختصاص اجابتنا مع الشكر و التقدير .........


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته​تتم عملية عبور الانابيب عبر الأنهار بواسطة تكنولوجيا تسمى بالـ HDD (horizontal direction drilling)او الحفر الافقى الموجهه
وتعتبر شركة FLOWTEX من أكبر الشركات فى هذا المجال فى الشرق الاوسط
يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى للشركة
http://www.flowtex.ro/index.php?care=25&lang=en
وتختلف قوة الماكينة المستخدمة فى السحب حسب طول وعمق التعدية وكذلك قطر الخط
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

ردد مائة مرة ليغفر الله لك​


----------



## شهاب احمد السعدي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز و جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## rafeeq alsheaikh (19 يناير 2013)

نحن نلتزم بجميع التعاليم التي تخدم الجميع 
و الله الموفق


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (25 يناير 2013)

مشكورين


----------

